# Running Total across multiple Grouped years



## O.S.V (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been banging my head against this on-and-off for a week without success. Sould be simple: Select a field (This case Delta), then show values as a running total against the basefield Date. 

Works fine until I group the Dates into Months and Years as shown below:








As you can see, Selecting running total by Date resets every grouped year

Selecting the running total by Years doesnt get the desired cumulative effect in the column either.


I realise DAX formulas may be the solution here, but cant get my foot in the door to understand them.

Any pointers in the right direction would be greatly apriciated.

Thanks! Oliver


----------



## MD610 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think this is what you need:
New Customers Per Day Generalized to “New Customers per Month,” etc. « PowerPivotPro

Instead of using a DISTINCTCOUNT measure as in this post, you would use your Delta measure.


----------



## Laurent C (Feb 11, 2013)

Is  your pivot table based on PowerPivot?


----------

